# Matt Corral



## Showtime (Jun 30, 2017)

I won't be surprised if he announces his UGA commitment within the next few weeks. He ASKED to come to UGA and Chaney told him to come for a visit first. Sounds like the visit was made and things clicked.

I think Fields is waiting to see what Corral does.

http://247sports.com/Player/Matt-Corral-68282

http://www.11alive.com/sports/five-star-quarterback-matt-corral-talks-georgia/453196733


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 30, 2017)

He seems to be a little more mobile than alot of pro style guys.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2017)

Nothing wrong with having options with two 5 star QB recruits. But I bet Fields ends up at Auburn or FSU most likely Auburn


----------



## Showtime (Jun 30, 2017)

bulldawgborn said:


> He seems to be a little more mobile than alot of pro style guys.



IMO he is a bigger, faster version of Aaron Murray. I don't think Fields will come to GA if Corral commits. I honestly hope Corral commits soon since Fields is probably a bigger AU or FSU lean because he fits an RPO system better than what GA runs. Corral is a great Pro Style fit but is also a great scrambler. Fields is more of an RPO guy.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 1, 2017)

we need him, plus nearly every other school he likes has much more qb depth, ala s cal with 6 qb's.


----------



## across the river (Jul 1, 2017)

Showtime said:


> I won't be surprised if he announces his UGA commitment within the next few weeks. He ASKED to come to UGA and Chaney told him to come for a visit first. Sounds like the visit was made and things clicked.
> 
> I think Fields is waiting to see what Corral does.
> 
> ...



I had rather have Fields than Corral, by a long shot.   Whether he is ready or not, you figure Eason goes after pro after next year on arm talent a lone.  Fields has the opportunity to be special, Corral has the potential to be pretty good.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 4, 2017)

Eason goes pro after next year?  the kid had a lack luster freshman season and you think he's got pro talent? Crazy


----------



## nickel back (Jul 4, 2017)

across the river said:


> I had rather have Fields than Corral, by a long shot.   Whether he is ready or not, you figure Eason goes after pro after next year on arm talent a lone.  Fields has the opportunity to be special, Corral has the potential to be pretty good.



Not sure what you was looking at but Eason has a lot of work to do before he even thinks of pro football....


----------



## elfiii (Jul 4, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Not sure what you was looking at but Eason has a lot of work to do before he even thinks of pro football....



An offensive line that can pass protect would go a long way in helping him improve. So would some receivers that can put daylight between them and the defense.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 4, 2017)

elfiii said:


> an offensive line that can pass protect would go a long way in helping him improve. So would some receivers that can put daylight between them and the defense.



x100


----------



## bullgator (Jul 4, 2017)

I hope UGA gets Corral.


----------



## Showtime (Jul 4, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Not sure what you was looking at but Eason has a lot of work to do before he even thinks of pro football....



He attended Archie Manning's camp recently. Word on the street is the Manning's are impressed with his progress.



bullgator said:


> I hope UGA gets Corral.



Don't get too excited Fields is still going to FSU.


----------



## scooty006 (Jul 5, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Eason goes pro after next year?  the kid had a lack luster freshman season and you think he's got pro talent? Crazy



Eason had better frosh stats than Stafford who, as we all know, went #1 overall after his Jr season with similar measurables.  So yea a lot of folks think he has what it takes.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> Eason had better frosh stats than Stafford who, as we all know, went #1 overall after his Jr season with similar measurables.  So yea a lot of folks think he has what it takes.



This!


----------



## across the river (Jul 7, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Eason goes pro after next year?  the kid had a lack luster freshman season and you think he's got pro talent? Crazy



The NFL is more about potential than production.  Eason didn't have a great season, but neither did Stafford as a freshman.  If you don't remember he went #1 overall after his junior season.  Mitch Trubisky started one year at North Carolina, went 8-5, and went # 2 this year.  Ten picks before Deshaun Watson who was a three year starter, a heisman finalist, and went to back to back national championships.   Eason has the stuff they can't teach, he's 6'6" and has rocket.  You may think I'm crazy, but the experts tend to agree with me.

http://walterfootball.com/draft2019.php
http://www.fueledbysports.com/2019-nfl-mock-draft/
https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/g...-uga-qb-jacob-eason-no-1-pick-2019-nfl-draft/


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 8, 2017)

The NFL is more about potential than production? Really? NFL teams don't pay millions of dollars for a kid with "potential ". They want kids that have produced in college. Eason has talent but he HAS to produce to be successful at the next level. We'll see how he does this season with some of these new lineman Kirby has landed. I hope the dawgs get to the playoffs


----------



## across the river (Jul 8, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> The NFL is more about potential than production? Really? NFL teams don't pay millions of dollars for a kid with "potential ". They want kids that have produced in college. Eason has talent but he HAS to produce to be successful at the next level. We'll see how he does this season with some of these new lineman Kirby has landed. I hope the dawgs get to the playoffs



What are you talking about? The pay millions every year for potential over production.  In this past draft, Mitch Trubisky was the first QB taken, O.J. Howard was the first TE taken, and Corey Davis, whom I'm sure you have never heard of, was the first WR off the board.  I'm not saying they weren't good players in college, but there were plenty of players that had more "production" in college that went a lot later in the draft.  There were plenty of players with good stats that didn't even get drafted.   If it is all about production, why does DeShaun Watson go behind two other quarterbacks, and De De Westbrook, a Hiesman trophy finalist receiver, have double digits receivers picked before him and go in the fourth round.  They are looking at potential.   That is why Stephen Hill could do virtually nothing at Georgia Tech, leave early, run a 4.36 40 yard dash at 6'5" and go in the second round.  I don't care how many more yards Aaron Murray threw than Stafford at UGA he had no shot of going in the first, second, or even third round because he is 5'11".  Stafford could have stunk it up completely and would have still gone in the 1st round.  This coming year, Baker Mayfield could throw for a million yards and he still wouldn't be the first, second, third, or probably been within the top five quarterbacks taken next year.  Eason could have two more so/so years and still go in the first round, potentially first overall.  He could stink it up for two years, and still probably not fall out of the first round.  As long as he his healthy he goes pretty high regardless. If you think they are drafting guys based on there statistics, you do follow the drat very much.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Fields is probably a bigger AU or FSU lean because he fits an RPO system better than what GA runs. Corral is a great Pro Style fit but is also a great scrambler. Fields is more of an RPO guy.



You do realize lots of FSU fans get frustrated with the fact that Jimbo won't let his mobile QB's run, right?  FSU QB's drafted all say the same thing, the NFL playbook is alot smaller and less complex that Jimbo's playbook.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 15, 2017)

Corral is bad news, there's a reason programs are running from him. He's nothing but off the field trouble......perfect for K. Smart and the Ala...I mean uGA way


----------



## Showtime (Jul 15, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> He's nothing but off the field trouble......perfect for K. Smart



Rich content from a "U" fan.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 16, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Rich content from a "U" fan.



Want to compare amount of arrests the past few years?

Yeah.... didn't think so. That stereotype is as old as your haircut. 

Corral tried to commit to UM and Richt told him no.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 16, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Corral is bad news, there's a reason programs are running from him. He's nothing but off the field trouble......perfect for K. Smart and the Ala...I mean uGA way



What has he done to get into trouble? I haven't read of anything he has done.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 16, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> What has he done to get into trouble? I haven't read of anything he has done.



He's an alcoholic & a druggie (it is what it is,not judging just stating a fact). People think he decommited from uSCw, reality is he got dropped for showing up on campus for an sc practice drop dead fall out drunk... furthermore he's got anger issues. He just "transferred" out of his last school because he beat the stuff out of Wayne gretzkys son... As much talent as he has until he deals with his issues it's all simply being wasted.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 16, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> He's an alcoholic & a druggie (it is what it is,not judging just stating a fact). People think he decommited from uSCw, reality is he got dropped for showing up on campus for an sc practice drop dead fall out drunk... furthermore he's got anger issues. He just "transferred" out of his last school because he beat the stuff out of Wayne gretzkys son... As much talent as he has until he deals with his issues it's all simply being wasted.



I was able to find that Corral and Gretzky got into a high school fight- found that info on TMZ Sports. But I have not found anything about Corral being an alcoholic and druggie. If that were the case, I would think it would be plastered all over the internet. I'm not saying you're lying, I just can't find anything about that. Plus, if that were the case, I seriously doubt Kirby would be recruiting such a troubled kid. I doubt any major university would for that matter.

I would rather have Fields, anyway. He's a local kid, and has loads of talent as well.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 16, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I was able to find that Corral and Gretzky got into a high school fight- found that info on TMZ Sports. But I have not found anything about Corral being an alcoholic and druggie. If that were the case, I would think it would be plastered all over the internet. I'm not saying you're lying, I just can't find anything about that. Plus, if that were the case, I seriously doubt Kirby would be recruiting such a troubled kid. I doubt any major university would for that would.
> 
> I would rather have Fields, anyway. He's a local kid, and has loads of talent as well.



My source is a well connected in California High school football and only time will tell which one of us is correct and I agree with you, Fields is better in my opinion. 

UM has their QB that Richt hand picked so I'm not to worried worried about it just yet


----------



## Showtime (Jul 16, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> That stereotype is as old as your haircut.



How old is that exactly?



tjl1388 said:


> UM has their QB that Richt hand picked so I'm not to worried worried about it just yet



He picked Lambert too.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 17, 2017)

Showtime said:


> He picked Lambert too.



And Stafford and Murray and Shockley and Greene.....


How many has Smart picked again?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 17, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> And Stafford and Murray and Shockley and Greene.....
> 
> 
> How many has Smart picked again?







It's ok, trying to justify picking up our "fired" scraps is one thing but not admitting to it is the problem. The U is done for and has been for some time. Richt is not going to bring the U "back".. If you think so, you sound more desperate than a Vol fan saying we're back..


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's ok, trying to justify picking up our "fired" scraps is one thing but not admitting to it is the problem. The U is done for and has been for some time. Richt is not going to bring the U "back".. If you think so, you sound more desperate than a Vol fan saying we're back..



The sad part about it is Richt will have them playing solid ball and then they'll lose a game to the Citadel or something.  It's hard for me to route against Richt but TJ makes it easier...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 17, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> The sad part about it is Richt will have them playing solid ball and then they'll lose a game to the Citadel or something.  It's hard for me to route against Richt but TJ makes it easier...



Heck, I hope Richt does well there but the reality is Richt is the best 8-4 coach in college football. 

TJ get's ripped by everyone on here cause everyone has owned the Canes. He's going to be happy with a win over FSU so he can at least have that under his belt when he get's on here.. Until then, it's all babble..


----------



## Showtime (Jul 17, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> And Stafford and Murray and Shockley and Greene.....



Nope, that was Bobo. 



tjl1388 said:


> How many has Smart picked again?



Give it time.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 17, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Nope, that was Bobo.



I thought y'all tried to run Bobo off for being bad at his job?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 17, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> I thought y'all tried to run Bobo off for being bad at his job?



Doesn't matter what we think.. BigDollar got rid of him, Richt, Donnan and Ray Goff with just an "email"..


----------



## Showtime (Jul 17, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> I thought y'all tried to run Bobo off for being bad at his job?



Who is y'all?

Bobo left for a HC opportunity. I for one wished they'd have thrown every spare penny in the couch cushions at him to stay. If he'd have stayed I think Richt would have still been shown the door and Kirby would have been hired and kept his buddy/old teammate Bobo on as OC. 

IMO that would have been the absolute best outcome in the UGA coaching carousel. But, Mcgarity is an idjit, so it didn't happen that way.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 18, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Who is y'all?
> 
> Bobo left for a HC opportunity. I for one wished they'd have thrown every spare penny in the couch cushions at him to stay. If he'd have stayed I think Richt would have still been shown the door and Kirby would have been hired and kept his buddy/old teammate Bobo on as OC.
> 
> IMO that would have been the absolute best outcome in the UGA coaching carousel. But, Mcgarity is an idjit, so it didn't happen that way.



Ole boy got banned already?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 18, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Who is y'all?



Apparently not Showtime.  Not anymore.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's ok, trying to justify picking up our "fired" scraps is one thing but not admitting to it is the problem. The U is done for and has been for some time. Richt is not going to bring the U "back".. If you think so, you sound more desperate than a Vol fan saying we're back..



ouch


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2017)

dang. the show is over. probably rebel yell trying to get back in here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> And Stafford and Murray and Shockley and Greene.....
> 
> 
> How many has Smart picked again?



Richt is also the one that passed on DeShaun Watson..


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 19, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Richt is also the one that passed on DeShaun Watson..



No one is perfect and he's obviously learned from his mistake as the front runner for our starting job is a highly rated freshman dual threat guy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> No one is perfect and he's obviously learned from his mistake as the front runner for our starting job is a highly rated freshman dual threat guy



Geez.. You think.. There is a reason he was fired and it wasn't cause he is the best coach. 

You Canes are use to losing so anything over .500 is a win for you guys..

I wish Richt all the best but to think he is going to bring the U back to the National Spotlight is hilarious. He had better recruits, talent, facilities and $$$ in Athens and couldn't get it done. He may have you going in the right direction, you'll be pumped as all get out and then he will give you a loss to the world beater Toledo Rockets.. 

But looking at your schedule, he should win cause you only play 2 real teams but the second you play a real football team he'll rip your heart out..


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 19, 2017)

Mark Richt sucks.....Thats why he's at Miami


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Mark Richt sucks.....Thats why he's at Miami



yep. and the dogs suck too.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 20, 2017)

Man our current #1 recruiting class has you ladies all kinds of worked up.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 20, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Man our current #1 recruiting class has you ladies all kinds of worked up.



Congrats on having the #1 class in July.  That really means alot.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 20, 2017)

elfiii said:


> An offensive line that can pass protect would go a long way in helping him improve. So would some receivers that can put daylight between them and the defense.



While he missed a significant number of throws he should have made, he spent a lot of time running away from the rush.  I liked his spirit of coming back at the end of games, so I think with a better offensive line, the boy will shine.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Doesn't matter what we think.. BigDollar got rid of him, Richt, Donnan and Ray Goff with just an "email"..



yep. nb has the power.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Man our current #1 recruiting class has you ladies all kinds of worked up.





Funniest thing I have heard this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 20, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Funniest thing I have heard this year.



Yep. Especially when Ohio State is currently at #1. http://247sports.com/Season/2018-Football/CompositeTeamRankings But don't tell TJ.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2017)

Matt Corral has committed to Florida.  http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...orral-commits-to-florida-over-alabama-georgia

I want Fields anyway! Hope this means we get him.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't care for the baggage he brings but he may help boost recruiting, and that I'll take.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2017)

Just keep him away from hockey players sons.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 24, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. nb has the power.



....


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jul 25, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> And Stafford and Murray and Shockley and Greene.....
> 
> 
> How many has Smart picked again?



Donnan actually redshirted Greene; the most accomplished college QB of the ones you listed.  That said, Richt's problem for the most part was never the play of the QB but the play of the lines of scrimmage.  Especially on the offensive side.  I hope he's learned from his mistakes but if not you will see his team get pushed around in big games.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 25, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I don't care for the baggage he brings but he may help boost recruiting, and that I'll take.



Yeah.  We just need Fields to go ahead and commit to take back momentum.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 25, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Mark Richt sucks.....Thats why he's at Miami



Still the best coach UGA has ever had.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 25, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I want Fields anyway! Hope this means we get him.



He's coming to play for a QB guru.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yeah.  We just need Fields to go ahead and commit to take back momentum.



I'm not getting overly excited about any of the commitments right now. They're just verbals and there's plenty of time for the musical chairs game to change things.
Fields is certainly in the recruiting catbird seat right now and I'll bet he's loving it.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 26, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I'm not getting overly excited about any of the commitments right now. They're just verbals and there's plenty of time for the musical chairs game to change things.
> Fields is certainly in the recruiting catbird seat right now and I'll bet he's loving it.



Unless there is a coaching change or the team completely implodes, QB's at this stage tend to stick.  Other recruits tend to follow the QB's.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2017)

voldodsux


----------



## bullgator (Jul 26, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Unless there is a coaching change or the team completely implodes, QB's at this stage tend to stick.  Other recruits tend to follow the QB's.



As much as I'd like to have Fields, I'm going with the "bird in hand" mindset.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2017)

bullgator said:


> As much as I'd like to have Fields, I'm going with the "bird in hand" mindset.



and yall will still win the east.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 26, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> and yall will still win the east.



I like the way you think


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2017)

I think Fla will win the east. UGA will know one way or the other bout CKS in year number 3. We sure don't know yet.


----------

